# DEF Recall Coming Soon



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Interesting. I should ask about this since ours is already there and I have to give them a call back anyway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I am assuming you are referring to a US CTD issue? I wonder if they will update anything with the fuel trim and frequent regens many of us are having?

I have 14k miles and zero CEL so far. I have put over 10k miles in less than 6 months.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There was a recall in Canada over the CTD's emissions system. I don't know enough about that recall but it's possible this is the same recall but that GM worked with Canada Transport and the US EPA to resolve the issue where its the worst first, knowing that parts availability is the limiting factor in fixing the cars.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

It's not for DEF, but it's for NOX1 and a software update. 









If you click on the thumbnail, you can see the recall as it appears in my owner center.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So....the NOx1 sensor that is currently saying it needs to be replaced on ours...will be replaced via recall?

They should go ahead and add NOx2, O2 and the DEF heater on there, just so I don't have to pay anything...you know, cause it's only two years old.

EDIT: Reading into it further (on our account) it states "NOx position 1 sensor and / or oxygen sensor", so maybe there are 2 of the 3 sensors replaced under the recall.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

In addition to sensor replacement the reprogram of the ecm may be very important as well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Will be interesting to see what kind of impact that ends up having on performance - but more importantly, fuel economy (and regens).


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, once the recall is completed, every sensor that's not an EGT sensor will have been replaced on my Diesel. O2 was replaced under warranty (along with the EGR valve), and I did NOX2 and EPS. I keep hoping that NOX2, EPS, or the DEF reservoir will become part of a recall or special coverage so I can get a refund for the money I spent on the sensors. Maybe not, though... I know Chrysler/Jeep has gotten me on that because they would only refund the cost of the sensors if they were replaced by a dealership and refused if it was done DIY, even if OEM parts were used and bought from a dealer.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> There was a recall in Canada over the CTD's emissions system. I don't know enough about that recall but it's possible this is the same recall but that GM worked with Canada Transport and the US EPA to resolve the issue where its the worst first, knowing that parts availability is the limiting factor in fixing the cars.


that recall still hasnt happened, no parts.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> Well, once the recall is completed, every sensor that's not an EGT sensor will have been replaced on my Diesel. O2 was replaced under warranty (along with the EGR valve), and I did NOX2 and EPS. I keep hoping that NOX2, EPS, or the DEF reservoir will become part of a recall or special coverage so I can get a refund for the money I spent on the sensors. Maybe not, though... I know Chrysler/Jeep has gotten me on that because they would only refund the cost of the sensors if they were replaced by a dealership and refused if it was done DIY, even if OEM parts were used and bought from a dealer.


Well that's the big thing - I don't have a problem replacing the sensors myself (though I have a fundamental issue with them not being covered under warranty at only 42,000 miles on a car that's barely 2 years old, but I digress...) but I sure as **** want to be refunded for it.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

boraz said:


> that recall still hasnt happened, no parts.


been so long since I received my letter I forget what it was for.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> It's not for DEF, but it's for NOX1 and a software update.
> 
> View attachment 198329
> 
> ...


"depending on driving habits" - I must have the driving habits that this car likes - lots of highway and lots of driving it hard. 

This in an interesting topic. I, personally, will probably hold off until I actually had a problem. I am just shy of 175K miles.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> "depending on driving habits" - I must have the driving habits that this car likes - lots of highway and lots of driving it hard.
> 
> This in an interesting topic. I, personally, will probably hold off until I actually had a problem. I am just shy of 175K miles.


Absolutely. What you have works - no reason to change it until it doesn't.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

MP81 said:


> So....the NOx1 sensor that is currently saying it needs to be replaced on ours...will be replaced via recall?
> 
> They should go ahead and add NOx2, O2 and the DEF heater on there, just so I don't have to pay anything...you know, cause it's only two years old.
> 
> EDIT: Reading into it further (on our account) it states "NOx position 1 sensor and / or oxygen sensor", so maybe there are 2 of the 3 sensors replaced under the recall.


You've had all those issues already?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Funny I work at a Chevy dealer and last time I ran my car this didn't even show up, but I just checked the owner center and it's been listed since December. 

This sounds like the same thing as the TSB that already exists for this issue.

Might be awhile till the parts are available anyhow.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I looked up mine. A little further information about what the status means:

GM is working quickly to finalize the necessary repair procedures and/or obtain parts. You will be notified via written communication when the repair procedure or parts are available. You can also check back at this website or with your preferred Certified Service Dealer.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> You've had all those issues already?


Yep. Parts fail - I'm an engineer, so this isn't anything surprising or enraging - but what I _do_ take issue with is the fact it isn't covered on such a new vehicle.



MilTownSHO said:


> Funny I work at a Chevy dealer and last time I ran my car this didn't even show up, but I just checked the owner center and it's been listed since December.
> 
> This sounds like the same thing as the TSB that already exists for this issue.
> 
> Might be awhile till the parts are available anyhow.





diesel said:


> I looked up mine. A little further information about what the status means:
> 
> GM is working quickly to finalize the necessary repair procedures and/or obtain parts. You will be notified via written communication when the repair procedure or parts are available. You can also check back at this website or with your preferred Certified Service Dealer.


I believe "parts" in this case refer to the ECM calibration - I don't think the O2 and NOx sensors will change.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I believe "parts" in this case refer to the ECM calibration - I don't think the O2 and NOx sensors will change.


The original part for NOX1 has already been superseded. The original part number was 12641556. An updated part, number 12662658, is now being produced in its place. Not sure if only diesels with the old part number will be part of the recall, or if they will recall all of them in order to start with a fresh, clean sensor after they reprogram the ECM.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> The original part for NOX1 has already been superseded. The original part number was 12641556. An updated part, number 12662658, is now being sold in its place. Not sure if only diesels with the old part number will be part of the recall, or if they will recall all of them in order to start with a fresh, clean sensor after they reprogram the ECM.


My guess would be any of them as I'm guessing it is related to the engine calibration (causing extra soot on the sensors), rather than the sensor itself.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I rather like the way my ECM is currently programmed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I rather like the way my ECM is currently programmed.


I would be inclined to agree. Wouldn't be thrilled if it lowers the fuel economy as a result.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

MP81 said:


> I would be inclined to agree. Wouldn't be thrilled if it lowers the fuel economy as a result.


OR kills power.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Yep. Parts fail - I'm an engineer, so this isn't anything surprising or enraging - but what I _do_ take issue with is the fact it isn't covered on such a new vehicle.


Don't you not have any b2b left?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> Don't you not have any b2b left?


No, we're at 42k miles.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow. You do some serious driving


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well for the first half a year we were still up at the in-laws old house, driving 100 miles a day for work. Towards the end of that time we'd take multiple trips a week to the new house - about 70 miles one way. Then add in the ~1500 mile round trip from NC twice with this car. Yeah, it adds up!

We were carpooling to work, but since that saved money, there was no sense doing that (apparently), so now it's getting a little extra per week since there's no switching off cars.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Good. Hope GM figured out how to fix this problem permanently. It seems to be related to the requirement to spray fuel Into the exhaust using the in cylinder injectors. A in exhaust fuel injector and recal would be nice.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Three weeks ago I had my 2015 CTD with 5000 miles in for excessive regens , firmware was reflashed and still getting frequent regens at less than 100 miles. Anyway, they mentioned nothing about a TSB/recall on this sensor, which now surprises me. Don't know if it's part of problem, but hoping it's the solution.

BTW, 4 tanks of pure diesel didn't help the problem. Haven't been running anything but neat diesel since reflash and it has not helped with frequent regens.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Last regen was 285 miles. Haven't had any issues in almost 15k miles on a 15 CTD. My hope is the Ecm reflash provides for longer regens. If I drive all highway even then the grams of soot add up really fast in first miles then very slow at end, not sure why it does that. My CTD was one of the last produced with build date April 15.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Last regen was 285 miles. Haven't had any issues in almost 15k miles on a 15 CTD. My hope is the Ecm reflash provides for longer regens. If I drive all highway even then the grams of soot add up really fast in first miles then very slow at end, not sure why it does that. My CTD was one of the last produced with build date April 15.


As I understand it, the soot grams that are displayed on our Scangauges is only an estimate based on pressure differential calculations. It seems to make sense that the numbers could sometimes get confused, depending on the sensor readings.


----------



## AnnaBaker (Jun 29, 2016)

I currently have my 14 CTD at a Chevy Dealership for this issue for a second time. Only this time only one part is covered under my warranty. I'm still going to be out of pocket about $950 for sensors, reservoir, reprogramming and who knows what else. I'm at 62000 miles with my CTD and don't plan to keep it much longer.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

@AnnaBaker , what were some of your recurring issues??


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

AnnaBaker said:


> I currently have my 14 CTD at a Chevy Dealership for this issue for a second time. Only this time only one part is covered under my warranty. I'm still going to be out of pocket about $950 for sensors, reservoir, reprogramming and who knows what else. I'm at 62000 miles with my CTD and don't plan to keep it much longer.


Keep your receipts. You may get reimbursed for some of this when the recall is officially announced. I would expect that additionally a DEF heater recall would be forthcoming as well given the apparently high failure rate.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Keep your receipts. You may get reimbursed for some of this when the recall is officially announced. I would expect that additionally a DEF heater recall would be forthcoming as well given the apparently high failure rate.


That would be fantastic.

Perhaps it's worth just having the dealer replace all this ****, so there's no question on whether or not I'll be reimbursed.

Does it need to be a dealer that does the work, or can I do it, in order the be reimbursed?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> That would be fantastic.
> 
> Perhaps it's worth just having the dealer replace all this ****, so there's no question on whether or not I'll be reimbursed.
> 
> Does it need to be a dealer that does the work, or can I do it, in order the be reimbursed?


It's not exactly clear cut. Take a look at this to get an idea. It seems like good information. 

How to Get Reimbursed For Repairs You Made Before a Recall | CarComplaints.com


----------

